# GA vs QG



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Just wondering, what kind of spark plug wires are in the 1.8 and 2.5 Q series engines? They look really different from the old style plug boots having a black plastic square thing with wires running under it.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

b13pnoysentra said:


> Just wondering, what kind of spark plug wires are in the 1.8 and 2.5 Q series engines? They look really different from the old style plug boots having a black plastic square thing with wires running under it.


They have distributorless ignition and those black boxes are individual coil packs.


----------

